# What is up with the headstands??



## MamaBear21107 (Jan 20, 2008)

So my usually very happy, very easy going 16 mos old dd is going through some weird phase and I guess I'm just wondering if its normal/what to do/please tell me that it won't be this way forever....! Usually we have a nice bedtime routine (tubby, pjs, read with daddy, say goodnight to the birds, trees, our dog, grandma and grandpa, etc, etc, then she nurses to sleep in about 10-15mins.) She is asleep by 7:30/8pm
Since this past Thursday we do all this, then after about 10-15 mins of nursing she is newly energized/hyper! and procedes to try to do headstands on our family bed, over and over and over again, cracking herself up, then tries to run out of the room to see our dog and try to find her ball, etc, etc..







:then back to the headstands. we have tried everything short of letting her cry (CANNOT DO THIS) , have tried holding her and singing, dh has tried to lie with her, sing to her, rock her , etc. and I am getting no help from friends or family because they think she should be able to "comfort herself to sleep at this point on her own, in her crib". She eventually melts down on her own and I am able to nurse her to sleep around 10pm...what is going on???? ( and no, I really don't think its teething, shes pretty obvious when its her teeth).......Anyone???

***Also, dh, very innocently asked me,







at the worst possible time, how long I would have to continue nursing her to sleep, because he would like to be able to comfort /parent her to sleep too- he doesn't think I should stop nursing, just wants to know what the "normal" time frame is that she no longer needs to "nurse to sleep"... i told him I have no idea, and maybe you all could answer that one for me? I know every baby is different, but what are your experiences? (this should probably be a whole different thread!)

if you have read this far, i really appreciate it!!!!


----------



## ~threemoons~ (Dec 13, 2007)

we are going through the same thing. 14 mo dd nurses to sleep around 8pm and 15-20 minutes later she is WIDE awake. There is NO putting her back down-I have tried almost everything. I just let her get up. It kinda sucks because this is usually when I clean or have 'me' time but its futile trying to get her back to sleep, not to mention, frustrating for both of us. She runs around for awhile and comes to me when she's ready to nurse and go to bed.

I'm sure it wont last forever (pray, pray, pray).


----------



## Anny (Apr 7, 2007)

I have a 16 month old DD (born 4 Feb 07) and she is very similar. We nurse in our darkened bedroom, and she used to just fall asleep within minutes. These days however, we nurse for however long she likes, can be 1 minute, can be 15 minutes and then when she is done (and starts her 'wake up' antics) I take her out to her Daddy and they go and look at the moon and stars together. He wanders around the neighbourhood showing her interesting things, and after a while he asks her if she's ready to lay down, usually she says yes and lays down and goes to sleep in his arms. By the time he gets home she's fast asleep and he just lays her on our bed and she stays there for up to 2 hours before calling out to nurse. And then we start the every-two-hours-all-night-long nursing ! lol

So, basically we had the same problem and we just made the going outside a fun thing to do with Daddy and it has slowly morphed into the rest of of her bedtime routine. I have no idea what is next, and when she will go to sleep 'normally' - ie, without a walk or a boob, but at the moment we're happy with this, as it gives me half an hour with our 5 year old son to read him stories....

HTH


----------



## 2cutiekitties (Dec 3, 2006)

lol, we are in the same boat. DS is 16 months old and obsessed with the handstands as well. He lays down for a second and I think yes, he is going to bed at a reasonable time, but no, all it is is a psych out! Bam he is up to find books, locate his ball, run around the bed, do a handstand by the pillows over and over.

So far this has been going on for a month. But he is teething, so I let him do what he wants. His bedtime btw is about 1:30 am!!!!! I do hope you find a way to ease your little one back in because our schedule was asleep by midnight and look where we are


----------



## CowsRock (Aug 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anny* 
I have a 16 month old DD (born 4 Feb 07) and she is very similar. We nurse in our darkened bedroom, and she used to just fall asleep within minutes. These days however, we nurse for however long she likes, can be 1 minute, can be 15 minutes and then when she is done (and starts her 'wake up' antics) I take her out to her Daddy and they go and look at the moon and stars together. He wanders around the neighbourhood showing her interesting things, and after a while he asks her if she's ready to lay down, usually she says yes and lays down and goes to sleep in his arms. By the time he gets home she's fast asleep and he just lays her on our bed and she stays there for up to 2 hours before calling out to nurse. And then we start the every-two-hours-all-night-long nursing ! lol

So, basically we had the same problem and we just made the going outside a fun thing to do with Daddy and it has slowly morphed into the rest of of her bedtime routine. I have no idea what is next, and when she will go to sleep 'normally' - ie, without a walk or a boob, but at the moment we're happy with this, as it gives me half an hour with our 5 year old son to read him stories....

HTH

I am totally filing this one away. My babe has rarely nursed to sleep so I'm at bit envious of all the ladies who do. But thankfully once he is down for the night he just nurses and sleeps and we go on like that until morning. My hubby gets him to sleep though by bouncing him on an exercise ball. I've been wondering when that might change, other ideas, etc. I could see the outside thing working for us in case the magic ball/carrier combo ever looses its magic.


----------

